# What is the best way to move to Spain or any other EU country?



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

I have posted this question on various forums so far and time is now getting short.

I want to move my 16 year old son and my fiancee to Spain, Italy or Greece while I am off in Pakistan for 60 day periods.

How can I have them obtain the required visas & permits to stay for a year or longer with the ability for her to look for work?

Is it better to fly over and try to get things done there or should we drive out to LA and play with consulates?

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Ted


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Tjarb said:


> I have posted this question on various forums so far and time is now getting short.
> 
> I want to move my 16 year old son and my fiancee to Spain, Italy or Greece while I am off in Pakistan for 60 day periods.
> 
> ...


Do you have an EU passport?
Do you have a large amount to invest?

If not and I am no expert then I imagine the only option may be to put your child in a boarding school and get them a student visa and you could then visit when not in Pakistan you could then visit on a tourist visa, sure some real experts could give you better advice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tjarb said:


> I have posted this question on various forums so far and time is now getting short.
> 
> I want to move my 16 year old son and my fiancee to Spain, Italy or Greece while I am off in Pakistan for 60 day periods.
> 
> ...


I am no expert but I think you´re gonna have to "play with consulates". The fact that its you´re fiancee not your spouse will mean that even if she was lucky enough to get work, that wouldnt ensure you could all stay I dont think! And the work situation isnt good in Spain (its terrible), although if she has some good and useful qualifications or skills she may be able to get a company to sponsor her stay.

I dont think it would be wise to fly over and get things done here, unless you have an unlimited and alternate source of income or treat it as a fact finding holiday?


Jo xx


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

*Spain Bad??*

The fact finding holiday is starting to sound like a good idea just because of the frustration thus far.

I will be on a special passport so I am not the concern. 

The idea of getting my son registered in school and having her go out on a resident visa was an option but she really wants to stay busy and work for extra income. Not to say anything about just the application fees involved in a IB school.. 

What is causing things to be so bad in Spain right now?

Thanks,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tjarb said:


> The fact finding holiday is starting to sound like a good idea just because of the frustration thus far.
> 
> I will be on a special passport so I am not the concern.
> 
> ...


You name it!!!! The credit crunch, the motor industry collapse, the construction industry collapse, the property slump, the tourist slump, the high euro....... I´m sure there´s more that I havent mentioned. Its not easy for the Spanish to get work here, theres 2 million unemployed, EU citizens dont stand much of a chance and as for US citizens who would need a visa... and thats assuming she´s fluent in written and spoken spanish.

Spain is apparently fairly new in the world of recession, but its predicted that it will be harder and longer than most other countries - thats if you believe some of the media, who seem to be making the whole world crisis worse in my opinion by theie exaggerated, pessimistic and sensationalistic reporting!

Jo xx


----------

